# Whats Your Favorite Starship/Fighter/Space Station? Why?



## Sire Of Dragons

My self I always liked The White Star best from Babylon 5.

I like Deep Space Nine.
I like Borgified Voyager and Enterprise E
Of course Andromeda and the Millennium Falcon

What about you? Tell us why you like that particular ship or station.


----------



## Steve Jordan

You didn't tell us why _you_ like those particular ships and stations.

Okay, I'll play: My fave would be the _Babylon 5_ station, for its mission (place for humans and aliens to co-mingle and work together), and its practicality (it was better-built to satisfy multiple alien needs, rotated to create its own gravity, large enough to be realistically self-sustaining, and populated with all sorts of regular people, not just military-types).


----------



## Urien

I always liked the Earth Alliance destroyers from Babylon5; they look like warships should.


----------



## Sire Of Dragons

My reasons were more because of how they looked than anything else. Mostly the designs.


----------



## Steve Jordan

Yeah, you should've said "designs"!  Anyway, my answer stands... Babylon 5 seems to me to be more realistically designed than any other space station, and most starships and fighters.

If, by design, you're looking for "pretty," then I'll go with the good ol' USS Enterprise, refit version (_Star Trek:The Motion Picture_).  The opening shots brought a tear to me eye...


----------



## Sire Of Dragons

I said "my" reasons for liking them are the designs. Your reasons can be anything.


----------



## nj1

My fav ship was the USS DEFIANT from DS9, cool looking ship, not a galaxy class like Enterprise etc, but a little ship with a big punch, the fight scenes against the jemhadar (spelling?) were great and in my opinion some of the best spaceship battles in startrek, especially the final battle against the Dominion. 
Suited the show to have a small prototype battle ship that didn't need a crew of hundreds to run it.


----------



## Quokka

Hard to go past the Millenium Falcon for favourite spaceship, I also really like the Guild heighliners (and navigators) from the Dune universe and thought they were depicted pretty well in the 1984 movie.

My favourite space station would be from 2001; simple and elegant (ok the music helps there  ) but more than anything there's some really ingenious scenes and camera angles used to give a great feeling of the inside of the space station, especially considering there was no CGI or 'vomit comet' to film on.


----------



## Steve Jordan

nj1 said:


> My fav ship was the USS DEFIANT from DS9, cool looking ship, not a galaxy class like Enterprise etc, but a little ship with a big punch, the fight scenes against the jemhadar (spelling?) were great and in my opinion some of the best spaceship battles in startrek, especially the final battle against the Dominion.



"_Little?_"


----------



## Pyan

Steve Jordan said:


> "_Little?_"



Only 120m long, Steve, compared with 643m for Picard's _Enterprise.

_A Really Great Site:
Jeff Russell's STARSHIP DIMENSIONS


----------



## Steve Jordan

pyan said:


> Only 120m long, Steve, compared with 643m for Picard's _Enterprise._



(Setting: _Star Trek: First Contact_, during the Borg cube's attack on Earth, Defiant is crippled, and Worf is beamed aboard Enterprise...

Riker, jovially, to Worf: "Nice little ship."

Worf, insulted, to Riker: "_Little?_")

Sorry you didn't get it!  Thanks for playing!


----------



## Pyan

Oops, silly me...should have picked _that_ up...


----------



## Steve Jordan

(Yes, I was one of those whom people would throw Trek trivia questions and episode titles at.  I'm not ashamed of it.  Really.)


----------



## Lith

Favorites of mine are X-wings, Starfuries, the Millenium Falcon, the Shadow vessels, and... that nameless ship from Chronicles of Riddick.

All chosen solely for aesthetic value.  Oh, and that shiny silver thing from Phantom Menace.  Never thought I'd like the "old SF rocket look" until I saw that ship.


----------



## Sire Of Dragons

> Oh, and that shiny silver thing from Phantom Menace.  Never thought I'd like the "old SF rocket look" until I saw that ship.



*J-Type 327 Nubian Royal Starship*


----------



## Lith

Nerd.


And the Minbari warships, shaped vaguely like angelfish.


----------



## Sire Of Dragons

I don't think so I had to look it up, that was from google thank you very much.

All I actually remember was the Nubian part


----------



## Montero

Babylon 5 - I like all the designs, the alien one like a pulsating jelly fish, definitely White Star and Minbari fish ones, but best of all to me, the X wing fighters because:

a) The first time I saw them launch from Bab 5, the way the arms operate and just drop them off the station had me out of my seat.
b) I love the way the cockpit separates off so they can put the pilot on board easily and it doubles as an escape pod.


----------



## Harpo

For looks - Liberator from Blakes 7

Otherwise, I'll choose the Heart of Gold for its infinite improbability drive


----------



## Sire Of Dragons

> *FROM Harpo* For looks - Liberator from Blakes 7



I never heard of this show


----------



## alternicity

For me - Liberator, and the angelfish Minbari ships, and starfuries.
Reasons - design and use for liberator, deign for the minbari ships, and 'plausibility' for the starfuries.

Sire of Dragons - where did you get that image of the liberator please? 
I animated the Liberator, for fun. You can find it by searching for 'cartoony liberator'


----------



## Sire Of Dragons

I just googled the show.


----------



## mosaix

Red Dwarf

Reason: it was in integral part of one the funniest TV shows ever broadcast.


----------



## Kostmayer

The Motherships from "V".

These flying saucers didn't need flashing lights to make a good enntrance, they just hovered into view


----------



## matt-browne-sfw

I like the spaceship from the Firefly series. It all felt very real. Great characters too.


----------



## Vladd67

Serenity from Firefly it looks like a 'workhorse'
Dyson sphere  because I just love the concept


----------



## Xwing Mom

Number one on the list -- x-wing.  Can we say, "dancing in the sky"?  

Lith, if you liked the old style SF rocketship, you might enjoy the flying platform in Sky Captain and the world of tomorrow.  It has that old 40s Flash Gordon feel to it. It also reminds me of the US Air Force flying stratofortresses.  Impressive.


----------



## dekket

The first time we se the _The Executor_ (Darth Vader's Flagship, a Super Star Destroyer/Star Dreadnaught) in _Star Wars:_ _Empire Strikes Back_ still takes me as my favourite.
After the initial Star Destroyer at the beginning of _Star Wars: A New Hope_, it was hard (at the time) to imagine something better, bet then there it was in the next movie.
And then there was Vader looking out of that viewport.


----------



## Ice fyre

I think when I first saw the Starfury's from babylon 5 I though intitally ooo somebodys nicked the Tie fighter design but after watching em in action I kina had to eat humble pie. I loved the jury rigged look of the earth ships in B5.

But for station B5 closley followed by Deep Space 9, for ship's its harder there be too many I think either TIE fighters or Starfurys. Bigger classes hmmm the liberator is a fantastic design especially that graphic soembody put up where did you find it but my fave I think has to be the Old one ship from B5 the one with the jellyfish look, its never named but Ivanova speaks to them and Catheren Sakai gets power drained by it. You know the one!


----------



## Xwing Mom

There's definitely something elegantly sinister about DS9.


----------



## Urien

These were fun ships too.
[SIZE=+2]*Shadow Warship:*[/SIZE]


----------



## Dave

I think the suggestions so far, just about cover it. I'd have to go for the _Millennium Falcon_ though the _Enterprise_ "no bloody A, B, C or D", and the _Liberator_ would be somewhere in the top five. I also liked the Eagles from _Space 1999_.


----------



## Toby Frost

The Nostromo and Sulaco from Alien and Aliens. The former looks like a malformed castle, the latter like a penknife with all the blades open. Both look strangely realistic.


----------



## Purdy Bear

Babylon 5 looked brill on the outside but inside it really didnt do it for me.  I loved voyager, just the concept of the hollar decks was just brilliant.


----------



## MG1962

I loved the Shadow ships as well, no matter how many times you see them, you never really get your head around the shape

And the Borg Cubes - sinister functionality, they turn up, you know you are going to die


----------



## Essie

andrew.v.spencer said:


> These were fun ships too.
> [SIZE=+2]*Shadow Warship:*[/SIZE]


 
Yep - definitely have to agree


I also like the idea of Moya and Talyn in Farscape - particularly that Pilot's whole existance was to fly Moya but all that "Moya doesn't fell happy about this" stuff got on my nerves after a bit.

How about Starbug from Red Dwarf? - lots of fun to be had there.

Having said that its hard to beat Serenity.


----------



## Ironic cyborg

I liked the Vipers from the Original Battlestar Galactica.

The Raleigh Chopper of spacecraft.


----------



## manephelien

Oh, there are so many!

Definitely the Whitestar, I love its deadly elegance.
The new style Cylon raiders also look really cool.
When it comes to space stations, I have a hard time choosing between B5 and DS9.

There are apparently some plans to someday build ships that utilize the starfury design. JMS is fine with that, as long as the ships are called starfuries.


----------



## kyektulu

Oh its got to be The Defiant for the starship and DS9.......... what a ship and what a space station it just rules! 

Yeah im a trekkie......


----------



## Kostmayer

Fave Starship from Trek would have to be the Nebula Class.

Though for private ownership, I'd probably go for a Runabout.


----------



## chopper

nobody mentioned snowspeeders yet! ok, so they're not exactly spaceworthy, but excellent dogged little fighters. and damn, but they looked cute when Lego-fied.

And while we're on the subject, Slave I rocked.

With somebody mentioning V, i remember the first time i saw Donovan's escape from the Mothership and the pursuit/dogfight that followed. that was a real eyeopener back in 1984, and i still have a soft spot for the Visitor shuttlecraft.

oh there are so many to list......

the entire B5 weight of metal, for example

and one final curveball: again, its not a spaceship per se, but the skyfurnaces from The Red Star are awesome. here's a pic....


----------



## doc123

The Star Trek Original Series "Enterprise"--runner up "Battlestar Galactica" and the "Yamato" from Starblazers as my favorite ships.


----------



## Commander DC

My Favourite ship has to be the Victory Class Star Destroyer out of Star Wars, the first scene in Star Wars A New Hope where the Star Destroyer comes thundering  into  the shot, is just awsome....
 Then its Starbuck out of Red Dwarf,   The ship seems to just grow room as and when the story requires it.

    I just love the Tri Fighters  out of Star wars... look so cool...


----------



## tangaloomababe

Originally posted by Harpo - 



> For looks - Liberator from Blakes 7


 
My choice to Harpo, from the first time I saw her some twenty or more years ago,she has always been my No 1. Spaceship.  However a very close second is "Serenity"


Originally posted by Sire of Dragons





> I never heard of this show


 
You can be forgive, I imagine you are one of the younger generation, its now out on DVD, all four seasons and its worth getting.  The acting can be a little over the top, the sets were a little (ok a lot) flimsy but the show was and still remains a firm favorite with me and I think many other sci fi fans.  

If you liked Firefly, then you should love Blakes 7!!!


----------



## speedingslug

The Liberator was great, scorpio wasn't a patch and I cried when Zen died.


----------



## yngvi

I've only ever seen my favourite in my imagination.  It was 'Jongo 3' from Keith Laumer's 'Galactic Odyssey'.  It's drive was never explained, nor was it's fuel but it ripped through the universe on a 'column of ravening energy' or some such nonsense.  The hero (Billy Danger) found it in a scrapyard and the owner gave it to him 'cos he needed all his money to do it up (ha ha!)

Kicked ass though!


----------



## FONTAINE

my fave ship is the USS DEFIANT and my fave staion is DEEP SPACE NINE because,
Firstly, The defiant was equipped with quantum weapons and deep space nine was armed to the teeth and it fought off a massive kilngon fleet


----------



## yngvi

Were the kilngons those guys who stole your pottery ovens? (sorry)


----------



## ushumgal

For pure visual appeal, I'd have to say the original or refit Enterprise - a ship that looks amazing from almost any angle.

For elegance combined with realism, the Babylon-5 starfury.

And for sentimentality, I'd have to include the Serenity from Firefly - ugly ship, yes, but an amazing show


----------



## The Procrastinator

The Liberator. Made of torches and duct tape, but the _class_.


----------



## Ehkzu

If you know anything about sci/tech--which some of these posters obviously do--you tend to home in on the few vessels that make any kind of sense. 

So of course the B5 Earth warships and space station get major props since they don't rely on the black box we call artificial grav.

As do 2001's Jupiter probe & orbital shuttle and Firefly's Serenity. all for being the only space vessels in any show every that didn't go Whoosh! in the vacuum of space. 

OTOH if I inhale some wacky dust I've gotta put in a vote for Red Dwarf and its little green illegitimate offspring. And the city/ships in the SciFi channels' Dune rev. And the aliens' crashed vessel in Alien. And of course, for maximum wacky, the Vulcans' flying cities from the original Flash Gordon saturday serials from the 1930s. 

As for the Millenium Falcon I say feh, despite it deserving a few points for being assymetrical. But the pom-pom guns were stolen from shipboard Oerlikon anti-aircraft guns from WWII. Um, ray guns have no recoil, so the whole thing was ridiculous. Lucas knows nothing about engineering--all his visual ideas, like Tarantino's, come from watching other people's movies and reassembling them. 

Overall I'd say it's easy to do space vessels that look exciting superficially. There are lots of cool looking vessels in many movies and anime. But the few that reflect any serious thinking about their mission and what we actually know about engineering and physics deserve kudos from us all. They put the sci in sci fi, most of which is really fantasy with rivets. 

The least satisfying crafts, to me, in general, are the fighters. Most of them just suck. A fighter that flies only in space would probably be globular, however boring that sounds. Those that go into atmospheres would need streamlining, but they'd probably have to be way bigger than the ones we usually see, unless they have some black box propelling them instead of rockets fueled by some sort of reaction mass. That's a lot less sexy than something the size of a Corvette but more likely. 

And why aren't more of them manned remotely? If I were doing a military sci fi movie I'd fill it with cool little drones of all sorts. 

Curious that no one named anything out of the anime world.


----------



## Celeritas

the ships of invader zim. 

the big one is "the Massive" it's the flagship of the Irken Military's effort at galactic conquest. the side pods are full of snacks so "the Tallest" (Irken leaders) can kick back and watch cartoons with plenty of tasties while their army spreads DOOM throughout the universe.

the little one is a "Voot Cruiser" an all purpose personal ship.

I prefer the modifications Invader Tak made to hers but I couldn't find a pic.


----------



## Perpetual Man

Having scanned through the the thread there are so many ships and each one made me add it to my list - which rather defeats the object of the the exercise: Starfuries, Moya, The Defiant, TIE fighters, Star Destroyers, The Liberator - they all have to stand out, and probably more besides.

But as was mentioned earlier the winner by just a notch has to be The Enterprise, as seen in Star Trek the Motion Picture. It might not be practical, or even realistic, but it looks good, almost beautiful and Jerry Goldsmith's music just adds to it. (And it doesn't look too bad in battle in Wrath of Khan!)

As far as Space Stations go, I'm going to join what seems to be the favourite and go for Babylon 5, the look of it is just perfect!

And just to add something to the mix - id travels through space with people in it so it could be a space ship - the TARDIS. Something completely different. It looks like no other ship, almost mundane but it's bigger on the inside than the out - how cool is that!!!

Oh, and did I mention it also travels in time?


----------



## rowengaurd

Gotta say i do love the Defiant, also have to admire the sheer power and size of the Enterprise E, but i think my all time fav has to be the Apollo from SG1 and SGA i'd love to go and test the Asgaurd beam weapons they rule!!


----------



## Vladd67

Ehkzu said:


> .
> 
> The least satisfying crafts, to me, in general, are the fighters. Most of them just suck. A fighter that flies only in space would probably be globular, however boring that sounds. Those that go into atmospheres would need streamlining, but they'd probably have to be way bigger than the ones we usually see, unless they have some black box propelling them instead of rockets fueled by some sort of reaction mass. That's a lot less sexy than something the size of a Corvette but more likely.
> 
> And why aren't more of them manned remotely? If I were doing a military sci fi movie I'd fill it with cool little drones of all sorts.


In the series Andromeda the ship is equipped with unmanned fighter drones IIRC


----------



## sloweye

Station- K7 (better than a big bike wheel in space)


Starship - Neg'var (just look at it, would you mess with it?)


Fighter - Gotta be these babies from battlestar.


----------



## Nesacat

The Tardis first of all. I've had a thing for phone booths since I first saw one and here this thing that looks like one and is something else on the inside and travels in time to boot. Love at first sight it was.

The other would be the Vorlon and Shadow ships from Babylon 5. They are simply beautiful.


----------



## C Of K

Steve coolhand tyler has some awesome stuff to show off in the way of space ships. Here's a link to his gallery, I couldn't pick which ships I liked the best.


----------



## ratsy

Serenity would be up there for sure.


----------



## ceder tree

the living space vessles or just space being (cosmozoans)  have fascinated me recently.  there are only a few but my favorite is the shawdow batle crab.  its striking to look at and scarry to face.  it has all the suble personality quailities of a phycotic killer and is as soft as and nice as rock coral only with more jaged edges and the delicate touch of a nuclear bomb.  yup its the shadow vessel for me!


----------



## Shadow Trooper

If there's just one choice, then it's Battlestar Galactica. It's kicka** and I suppose it represent many things to the characters in the series (defence, attack, safety and hope!).

Other favourites:
USS Defiant
BSG Vipers
BSG Pegasus
The Midway (from an old computer game called Wing Commander Prophecy); many an hour lost LOL.
B5 Whitestar


----------



## reiver33

Well, my votes(s) goto;

The 'brute-force engineering' style of the Earthforce destroyers.
The opening shot of the Imperial Star Destroyer in the original Star Wars.
The 'Event Horizon' from the film of the same name.

Hum - I definately seem to have a dark side....


----------



## ktabic

The Babylon 5 Omega class destroyers (the ones with the roatating mid-section) from Babylon 5 gets my top vote. 
Also up there are is the Galactica from new BSG and the Romulan Warbird from ST:TNG


----------



## Rodders

Wow, that's a hard one. There's so much to choose from. 

Favourite starship has to be the Whitestar. Nothing else like it before or since. (Discovery from 2001 is pretty cool too.) 

Fighter for me would be the Star Fighters from Buck rogers. Not too deadly i'd imagine, but from an aesthetic point of view, very appealing. (Does the Millennium Falcon count as a fighter? It certainly handles like one.) 

Space station has to be babylon 4. 

Honourable mention for favourite fictional Aircraft has to be for the FA 37 Talon from Stealth. (I know, rubbish movie, but those planes looked incredible.)


----------



## bluerayarchangel

*I love Princess Amidala's ship J-Type 327 Nubian because its looks so cool and its pretty too *


----------



## speedingslug

I also like the Lexx.
Size chart.


----------



## ManTimeForgot

None of the fighter craft I have ever seen designed for TV or movie have been even close to realistic enough for me to have an all-time favorite.  I think there are a couple pieces in the RIFTS phaseworld books that come close to my tastes.

Starships are multipurposed enough that I can handle the size and shapes.  I think Shadow Vessels from B5 take the taco for me.  Cyber-organic neural ship interface; self-healing hull; bioresponsive and intelligent sub-systems; artificial gravity/inertial dampening; self-contained jump point engine; black as midnight (to match space); and ominous to boot.

Space stations are kind of too generic for me to have a favorite.  For me the allure of the space station is the allure of the people who live on it (and what happens to them).  As far as "designs" go there is only so much you can do with a space station without making it ugly as sin or completely non-functional.  Though B5 does get an honorable mention for having a variety of armaments (unlike phasers for everything approach star trek and star wars are want to do).

MTF


----------



## the smiling weirwood

I think my favorite is the Ark that Haviland Tuf owns and operates.


----------



## Rodders

There are a few votes here for the Omega class cruisers from B5, yet none for the Leonov from 2010 where it got it's inspiration. 

Has anyone looked at Jeff Russells Starship Dimensions?


----------



## Waziwig

My favourites would be Moya, Pilot, and by extension, Talon from _Farscape_.  Somehow they made Moya seem motherly, and eventually they had to put Talon down cos he was mad dog crazy.  Mmmm, and Tinman, the bio-ship from St:TNG series ... 2-3-4?!  oh, and the Tyranid motherships (Nautulus-shaped) from Warhammer 40K.  All bioships, from some reason, :O


----------



## ktabic

Rodders said:


> There are a few votes here for the Omega class cruisers from B5, yet none for the Leonov from 2010 where it got it's inspiration.



Thats because the Leonov doesn't have a swarm of Starfuries flying out the front. Or big guns. Or a jump engine. But the Leonov is nice. I watched 2010 again a few weeks ago, and was most impressed.



Rodders said:


> Has anyone looked at Jeff Russells Starship Dimensions?



I have. I think it's a great site  It's neat seeing all the sizes compared.
Another space ship site, have you seen Conceptships?


----------



## Rodders

I have now. Thanks.


----------



## zachariah

Like a few others, I'm sold on the B5 Shadow vessels. They look exactly right for what they are - sinsister killing machines. And they're the only 'bio-ship' concept that actually shows pain when hit, and curls up like a dead spider when destroyed rather than exploding into a zillion pieces. 

ST:TNG Romulan Warbird is a close second. Lean and mean.

As for bases, I've always liked the sensation of size you get from the Star-Trek universe Starbases. The idea that anyone would bother building an enclosed hangar-area for Starfleet vessels is a little screwy, though. The old school Cylon mothership is also brilliant in its simplicity.


----------



## warstarcerberus

5 best in no order
1,klingon bird of prey
2,ab craft from [the night the cylons landed bsg1980]
3,interceptors from shado moonbase on the british show UFO
4,THE YALLEYFORGE from silent running and bsg
5,the flying wing at the rear of the fleet this ship by the way has the same mark as the battlestar galactica [COULD THIS BE A PART OF THE BIG GS BATTLE GROUP??.
 if i had a runner up it would be the spaceball one from spaceballs [best part was the bumper sticker on the back which says we brake for one one??.

lol the mighty warstar cerberus


----------

